# Is this good c02 system?



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

I know some one just made a post about this but I didn't want to ask this there. I am thinking of getting this one instead of the red sea one not sure if it is good or not. Tell em what you guys think?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

It's ok....you could find better. The tubing would need replacing (loses alot of co2) and the diffuser isn't good for large tanks (powerhead or external reactor works better). The regulator isn't bad and the bubble counter is optional to use. The timer would be good too. Basically, you'd need to replace a couple things, which would probably defeat the purpose of getting a "kit".

I suggest ordering from here: bestaquariumregulator.com and getting good quality parts. You may end up paying a bit more , but its worth it to know you are getting good stuff. He has co2 resistant tubing (doesn't break down or lose much co2) and all the parts you'll need to get setup. He even sells external reactors and has instructions on his site for making one, if you prefer to. A powerhead works for diffusing co2 pretty well though....better than a glass diffuser.

If that is way over your budget, then I suggest buying a Milwaukee regulator (ebay has them alot) and then buying the other parts from that site.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

OK... I been to his site I had no idea how to read it I have a kind of reading disability so got lost lol. So how much money are we looking to spend on his setup. Like I said before I want to do this right as long as it is under 200 I can do it. If not are the red sea pro ones good. Is this is what you are talking about on ebay? If so is that every thing I need other then the tank?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-SMS12...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

I would get this instead: http://cgi.ebay.com/Milwaukee-MA957-CO2-Regulator-Solenoid-Bubble-Counter_W0QQitemZ270225822881QQihZ017QQcategoryZ66794QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem.
You don't need a pH monitor...its just an extra expense.

You will still need a brass check valve, like this: http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html#check. ($13.50 shipped)

Then all you'll need is some way to get the co2 into the tank. A cheap option is to use a powerhead. I like Maxi-jets: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+4585+4586+4609&pcatid=4609.

It does suck that you have to get everything from different places, but that puts you at about $140 or a little under. And if you happen to have a powerhead laying around...that will save you about $25. Not bad. Then all you need is the tank. 

If you go this route, you can definitely get it all under $200. That will depend on how much the co2 tank costs (think about $50-100)...so it will be close, but probably still under $200.


I don't know anything about the red sea setups. If they use paintball tanks, then I'd say this is a better way to go. You have more co2 and won't have to refill as often (refill=$$). The money you save by buying the red sea system will probably be paid out in refills....


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya they red sea has these two. Now with the standard I wonder if I could use 50lbs tank I have one from work my boss let me have cause Pepsi never came and got it. So I will most likely go with the red sea so I get it all in one. Thanks JOM I don't know were Id be with out you.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18478/si1431674/cl0/redseaco2prosystemstandard

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18478/si1431675/cl0/redseaco2prosystempaintball


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

That all in one looks better than the Drs Foster&Smith one. Not sure what type of tubing it is, but it looks like it would work. If the regulator will fit on that 50lb tank, then it would work. You'd have to figure out how to move that tank around though when you need to fill it....especially if its a steel tank and not aluminum. My 20lb tank is super heavy when filled and its aluminum....and I'm a girl, but my dad still has trouble carrying it.

I would still get a powerhead to diffuse the co2 into the tank. That water pump or whatever you get with that kit doesn't look that effective.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok I willget LFS help figure out what they have there planted tank hooked up basically I will buy the thing they use. Ya when the tanks are full of c02 at work I have trouble moving them cause of my shoulder but my dad can pick them up with np. But thanks again JOM. I will get this up and running already my tank looks 100% better then before I love the look of it now.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

If I get a maxi jet does it matter which one I get? I will get Model 400. Also I am getting the paintball one most likely will a 20oz tank last long.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2008)

Doesn't matter which powerhead model. The larger the powerhead the more flow it will probably cause. A 400 would be fine. I think that's what I use.

Not sure.....maybe a few weeks on a tank that size. I wouldn't expect it to last longer than a month on a 55g.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Let see if I get standard I have a better chance of saving money correct because tanks are larger? And the tanks at work are 50Lbs I think. So who knows how long that would last me. So I think I will just get standard and if them don't fit the tanks at work. I will wait tell next check to get a tank that would. You use a 10Lb tank right JOM? If so How long does that last you?


----------

